# Cart wheels



## Olwyn (29 Jan 2012)

Good evening all,

I going to make a farm cart about 8 foot long. and was wondering if anybody had made any cart wheels about 3foot tall and could give me some advice on making them. 


Thanks Olwyn


----------



## marcros (29 Jan 2012)

Alan Jones is your man post625509.html?hilit=cart%20wheels#p625509


----------



## Alf (29 Jan 2012)

There's the Rural Development Commission's manual on How to Make a Traditional Light English Pattern Wheel, which covers the generic basics of the art, albeit on a lighter wheel.


----------



## Olwyn (30 Jan 2012)

Many thanks Marcros and Alf think its going to help me alot.
Olwyn


----------

